# Flooded Camping World In Chattanooga...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I ran across this video that shows a brief shot of a lot full of new Cougars and Outbacks sitting in deep water from flooding rains (apparently, they don't float).

Definitely NOT happy campers...

Update: Yeah, I forgot the link. I needed caffeine...









clicky


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

proffsionl said:


> I ran across this video that shows a brief shot of a lot full of new Cougars and Outbacks sitting in deep water from flooding rains (apparently, they don't float).
> 
> Definitely NOT happy campers...


I was watching the news and saw this young couple who's 2 year old got washed away with the floods...pulled right out of his daddy's arms. It is just the saddest thing. Many of these people don't like they had much before the flood. I hope there's plenty of help given to them.

And I hope everyone on here wasn't affected by the rains. Praying you are all okay!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

proffsionl said:


> I ran across this video that shows a brief shot of a lot full of new Cougars and Outbacks sitting in deep water from flooding rains (apparently, they don't float).
> 
> Definitely NOT happy campers...


I don't see a link?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I ran across this video that shows a brief shot of a lot full of new Cougars and Outbacks sitting in deep water from flooding rains (apparently, they don't float).
> 
> Definitely NOT happy campers...


I don't see a link?
[/quote]

That's actually a good thing, T .....'cuz there isn't one. Maybe he'll come back and add it for us


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I ran across this video that shows a brief shot of a lot full of new Cougars and Outbacks sitting in deep water from flooding rains (apparently, they don't float).
> 
> Definitely NOT happy campers...


I don't see a link?
[/quote]

That's actually a good thing, T .....'cuz there isn't one. Maybe he'll come back and add it for us
[/quote]


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I suspect that news report was incorrect about the location. It was the CW at Woodstock, GA. According to the CW website, the Woodstock location is closed until further notice because of flood damage. There is no mention of closing at Chattanooga.

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and all those cars and trucks you saw - along with all those trailers -- will be wrote off by the insurance company -- then those very vehicles will be bought back by local individuals and car dealers for pennies on the dollar from the insurance company -- fixed .. and sold throughout the US as "USED"...and not a hint of FLOODING will be mentioned

THAT MY FRIENDS -- IS THE REASON YOU SHOULD ALWAYS GET A CARFAX REPORTS ON EVERYTHING THAT YOU EVER PURCHASE!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If water gets to the floor level, they will be totalled and will have salvage titles if they are even kept at all.

One of the big rv salvage parts companies will buy the lot full from the insurance company and part em out. If the water sets above the floor level, the sides will be delamed and they will become junk and not even be able to be resold.

There are some huge rv salvage yards accross our nation, and one should always check with them if something is needed like an ac unit, heater, or stove. They have lots of brand new unused stuff for this very reason that rvs become totalled very easy.

I know that my company sells a good many each winter to the salvage yards, cause our drivers wreck a good bunch each winter. It they cant safely fix the damage, they sell em for salvage.

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

when i did a little search....i found this My [URL=linkhttp://images.chattanoogan.com/photo_images/gallery_32751]linkhttp://images.chattanoogan.com/photo_images/gallery_32751.jpg[/URL]


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

clarkely said:


> when i did a little search....i found this My [URL=linkhttp://images.chattanoogan.com/photo_images/gallery_32751]linkhttp://images.chattanoogan.com/photo_images/gallery_32751.jpg[/URL]


That definitely looks like the lot area of the Chattanooga CW. They are backed up against Chickamauga Creek...and in this case, they were _IN_ Chickamauga Creek. Apparently the main building itself was spared as there is no mention of it being closed on the CW website, unlike the Woodstock, GA store which is closed until ?.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Found on internet: *

Flooding Rains in the North Georgia - SE Tennessee Yesterday took a toll. We are looking forward to more heavy rain Saturday. Picture is Camping World, on I-75 just south of I-24 at the Tennessee-Georgia Line. If this wasn't bad enough, there were about 15 high end motor coaches with water up to the top of the compartment doors. Most of them were Cat and Cummins powered. The real sad part of this, was that last November the same creek flooded, damage was the same. Glad I'm nor their insurance company?







Attached Images


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Those trailers are unsalvageable.

Floors would be mush. Sides would be delamed terrible after they dried.

That is a lot full of brand new trailer parts!

Thanks for posting Doxey!

Carey


----------

